# Pronúnica dos "r" e "j"



## camoes

Esta é uma matéria que encontro complicada, apesar de ser português e termos palavras como "rato" ou "guerra" onde se poderia de alguma forma aproveitar a mesma maneira como se fala para os "r" em espanhol que creio serem os mais complicados de pronunciar.

Por acaso conhecem alguns exercícios para melhorar a dicção dos mesmos?
E a forma correcta como se dizem?

Tenho dificuldades por exemplo com estas palavras muito comuns:

rojo
Rajoy
entre outras que combinem "r" e "j" ou que comecem por "r"


----------



## Outsider

Esta página pode ajudar.
No fórum de Gramática Espanhol-Inglês dos WR encontra algumas discussões sobre como pronunciar o _r_ espanhol. Talvez haja também algumas sobre a pronúncia do _j_. Faça uma busca de tópicos com estas letras no título.


----------



## camoes

muito obrigado Outsider, é muito boa a página 

além disso também fala sobre os "c" e "z" que também me geram algumas dificuldades.


----------



## Alandria

camoes said:


> muito obrigado Outsider, é muito boa a página
> 
> além disso também fala sobre os "c" e "z" que também me geram algumas dificuldades.


 
É o mesmo som do "th" surdo do inglês.


----------



## olivinha

camoes said:


> muito obrigado Outsider, é muito boa a página
> 
> além disso também fala sobre os "c" e "z" que também me geram algumas dificuldades.


 
Oi, Camões.
Eu também sempre apanho dos _r_'s em espanhol. 
Há um bairro e uma rua em Madri que se chamam _Las Rozas_ e _Ríos Rosas_. Pra mim, é bem difícil pronunciar com naturalidade estes nomes (_lasrrozas_ e_ riosrrosas_) porque o bicho pega na hora de juntar o som do _s_ (de _las_ e _ríos_) com o som do doble rr (y em _Las Rozas_ ainda tenho que desenrolar e soltar a língua para o som da zeta). Uff... Enfim, tenho que fazer uma pausinha entre o _las_ e _ro_ ou -_os_ e _ro_.


----------



## aloappaola

E para cantar uma música que diz: traigo rosas rojas para ti....

Complicadíssimo!!!!!...Acho que só com muito exercício e prática para se acostumar a dizer esses R e J como os espanhóis.
Valeu a dica Outsider, não conhecia e tenho me divertido muito com a página
Saludos,


----------



## Tomby

aloappaola said:


> Complicadíssimo!!!!!...Acho que só com muito exercício e prática para se acostumar a dizer esses R e J como os espanhóis.


Exercício para começar a prática: 
"El pe*rr*o de San *R*oque no tenía *r*abo po*r*que *R*amón Rami*r*ez se lo había co*r*tado".




camoes said:


> Tenho dificuldades por exemplo com estas palavras muito comuns:
> 
> rojo
> Rajoy
> entre outras que combinem "r" e "j" ou que comecem por "r"


Falando seriamente não é só você quem tem problemas para prnunciar estas palavras. As vezes os apresentadores dos telejornais da RTP têm verdadeiras dificuldades para pronunciar "Rajoy", dizem [ragôi] com "r" de "hora". Eu acho que o sobrenome "Rajoy" é galego. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## aloappaola

Tombatossals said:


> Exercício para começar a prática:
> "El pe*rr*o de San *R*oque no tenía *r*abo po*r*que *R*amón Ma*r*tinez se lo había co*r*tado".
> 
> 
> 
> já comecei o exercício TT, o problema é parar de rir...
> Saludos


----------



## Mangato

Amigos: Um dos exercicios que os logopedistas propõem aos meninos que têm problemas na pronúncia do *r *consiste em colocar a ponta da lingua no palato anterior, diante do espelho, fazendo-a vibrar imitando o som dum motor.
aloappaola este exercício se deve fazer sem se rir


----------



## MOC

Martínez TT?

Eu aprendi o exercício com Ramirez que era ainda mais complicado.


----------



## Tomby

MOC said:


> Martínez TT?
> 
> Eu aprendi o exercício com Ramirez que era ainda mais complicado.


Desculpe, me enganei de pessoa: era Ramóm Ramirez. 
Já consertei.
Obrigado MOC. 
TT.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Outra: Tres tristes tigres cortaban trigo en un trigal...


----------



## camoes

eia tanta malta com problemas como eu 

Afinal não era o único, ainda bem que se gerou uma saudável discussão acerca deste assunto.

Creio que há palavras começadas por "r" mais fáceis de pronunciar que outras, algumas com as vogais abertas outras com as vogais fechadas, depois há aquelas com os "rr" no meio das palavras e por fim as palavras que conjugam "r" e "j" como já referido com:

"Rajoy"
"rioja"
"rojo"

Mais uma vez obrigado a todos


----------



## curlyboy20

Mais um: *R*ápido co*rr*en los ca*rr*os del fe*rr*oca*rr*il.


----------



## ursinha

eu falo espanhol e estou aprendendo portugues e para mim dizer "restaurante, real, reais" em portugues é muito dificil.
com conselho para vcs é 
"r" de rojo dizer como na palavra em portugues "co->r<-"
"j" de rojo dizer como na palavra em portugues "ga->rra<-fa" mas um pouco mais forte

espero haver ajudado vcs


----------



## Outsider

olivinha said:


> Eu também sempre apanho dos _r_'s em espanhol.
> Há um bairro e uma rua em Madri que se chamam _Las Rozas_ e _Ríos Rosas_. Pra mim, é bem difícil pronunciar com naturalidade estes nomes (_lasrrozas_ e_ riosrrosas_) porque o bicho pega na hora de juntar o som do _s_ (de _las_ e _ríos_) com o som do doble rr (y em _Las Rozas_ ainda tenho que desenrolar e soltar a língua para o som da zeta). Uff... Enfim, tenho que fazer uma pausinha entre o _las_ e _ro_ ou -_os_ e _ro_.


Alguns portugueses (não todos) pronunciam os erres como os espanhóis. A verdade é que não dizem "lasrrosas". O "s" assimila-se ao som "rr" que vem a seguir, produzindo um som intermédio entre "ss" e "rr". O resultado final é muito parecido com "la*rr*osas", "rio*rr*osas", etc. É um pouco como se o "s" desaparecesse.



Tombatossals said:


> Falando seriamente não é só você quem tem problemas para prnunciar estas palavras. As vezes os apresentadores dos telejornais da RTP têm verdadeiras dificuldades para pronunciar "Rajoy", dizem [ragôi] com "r" de "hora". Eu acho que o sobrenome "Rajoy" é galego.
> Cumprimentos!
> TT.


Talvez seja porque estamos habituados a encontrar em português r=[ʁ] no início das palavras, e r=[ɾ] no meio. 

Ora, palavras como "Rajoy" têm sons parecidos, mas na ordem inversa: r=[r] e j=[χ].


----------



## Tomby

Outsider said:


> Alguns portugueses (não todos) pronunciam os erres como os espanhóis...


Outsider, poderia dizer se são de alguma determinada região, por exemplo, do Algarve, da Estremadura, etc.?
Obrigado!
TT.


----------



## Outsider

Não acho que seja típico de nenhuma região em particular, mas parece-me que a pronúncia do "r" vibrante como em espanhol é mais comum entre as pessoas de meios rurais e algumas pessoas mais velhas.


----------



## MOC

Cá para cima ouve-se muito. Penso que com mais regularidade que no sul, mas não é uma diferença que justifique a distinção dessa pronúncia como regional.


----------



## Tomby

Outsider e MOC: obrigado pelas respostas.
TT.


----------



## ManPaisa

Mais um exercício:  

*Se rajó el jarrón rojo de Rogelio Jarrés.*


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> Alguns portugueses (não todos) pronunciam os erres como os espanhóis. A verdade é que não dizem "lasrrosas". O "s" assimila-se ao som "rr" que vem a seguir, produzindo um som intermédio entre "ss" e "rr". O resultado final é muito parecido com "la*rr*osas", "rio*rr*osas", etc. É um pouco como se o "s" desaparecesse.


Oi, *Out*.
Estou convencida que os espanhóis acabam pronunciando assim mesmo como descreve: _larrozas_, _riorrosas_. Mas a todos que pergunto (e olha já perguntei a muitos porque são lugares que pertencem à minha rotina), juram que pronunciam o "s", um "s" pequenininho, mas pronunciam.

*Mangato* e *TT*, esta vai para vocês: ¿cómo pronunciáis Las Rozas y Rios Rosas? _larrozas_ y _riorrosas o lasrrozas_ y _riosrrosas_.

______
Outra combinação complicada para mim: sons de "r" distintos em uma mesma palavra. Por exemplo: tenho que me policiar para dizer bem casa rural: _casa*rr*u*r*al. _
*Lusófonos*, experimentem pronunciar com a rapidez da fala normal _labores rurales_ (algo como _laboresrrurales_). Quem não deu uma paradinha depois de _res_?


----------



## Tomby

olivinha said:


> *Mangato* e *TT*, esta vai para vocês: ¿cómo pronunciáis Las Rozas y Rios Rosas? _larrozas_ y _riorrosas o lasrrozas_ y _C_.


Pessoalmente tento dizer [_riosrrosas_] e [_lasrrozas_] mas certezamente digo [_riorrosas_] e [_larrozas_]. Em Barcelona também existe a '_calle_' ou 'carrer' Ríos Rosas. 
TT.


----------



## olivinha

Tombatossals said:


> Pessoalmente tento dizer [_riosrrosas_] e [_lasrrozas_] mas certezamente digo [_riorrosas_] e [_larrozas_]. Em Barcelona também existe a '_calle_' ou 'carrer' Ríos Rosas.
> TT.


¿_Carrer Ríos Rosas_?
Vaya, hasta en català esta calle (me) está hecha un trabalengua.


----------



## ManPaisa

> Mas a todos que pergunto (e olha já perguntei a muitos porque são lugares que pertencem à minha rotina), juram que pronunciam o "s", um "s" pequenininho, mas pronunciam.



Eu concordo.  É práticamente _'uma intenção de um s'._


----------



## Alandria

Já que citaram regiões de Portugal. Afirmo que no Brasil, mais especificamente no *SUL*, esse som do [r] para o R- ou -rr- não chega a ser incomum.


----------



## Forero

olivinha said:


> ¿cómo pronunciáis Las Rozas y Rios Rosas? _larrozas_ y _riorrosas o lasrrozas_ y _riosrrosas_.
> ______
> Outra combinação complicada para mim: sons de "r" distintos em uma mesma palavra. Por exemplo: tenho que me policiar para dizer bem casa rural: _casa*rr*u*r*al. _
> *Lusófonos*, experimentem pronunciar com a rapidez da fala normal _labores rurales_ (algo como _laboresrrurales_). Quem não deu uma paradinha depois de _res_?


Se pronuncian como si fueron _lahrrozas_, _riohrrosas_, y _casarrural_.  Es decir que la _r_ inicial se pronuncia _rr_ y la combinación _-s r-_ se pronuncia como _rr_ pero sorda (sin voz) al principio.


----------



## olivinha

Forero said:


> Se pronuncian como si fueron _lahrrozas_, _riohrrosas_, y _casarrural_. Es decir que la _r_ inicial se pronuncia _rr_ y la combinación _-s r-_ se pronuncia como _rr_ pero sorda (sin voz) al principio.


Hi, Forero.
Sé lo que debo pronunciar, otra cosa es que mi lengua me obedezca cuando dichos sonidos se encuentran seguidos en una misma palabra. 
¿Qué tal te sale, English native?


----------



## Forero

"Casa rural" me queda trabalenguas (y temo morderme la lengua) porque el problema que tengo yo es una tendencia de colocar la lengua a un lado de la boca para la doble _rr_ (pero no para la _r_ simple). La combinación "las Rozas" me resulta más fácil porque veo la _s_ y pongo la lengua en la posición de _s_, comienzo a pronunciar la _rr_, y la voz sigue.

"Río Rosas" me da problemas por la tendencia ya mencionada, pero la combinación no es más difícil para mí que la doble _rr_ sola. Es decir que tengo más "acento" cuando lo digo, pero la lengua me queda salva y segura.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu tive um colega brasileiro que não conseguia falar (em espanhol) um nome bem simples: Jorge.

Agora, estou convencido que o "s" tão típico espanhol (ou melhor, castelhano) vem do uso da letra "f" no lugar de "s" nos idos de 1500...

Estou lendo (uma delicia, acreditem) o livro "Naufragios de Alvar Nuñez Cabeza de Vaca" edição eletrônica do livro editado em 1.749.

Vejam esta frase e tratem de imaginá-la pronunciada por um espanhol nos dias de hoje:

_*"Hiftoria del Defcubrimiento, y Conquifta de la Provincia del Perù, y de los fuceffos de ella, y de las cofas naturales, que en dicha Provincia fe hallan, por Aguftin de Zarate".*_

O interessante é que o "s" e o "f" conviviam até na mesma palavra.

Outra coisa interessante é que, hoje, o espanhol usa muito pouco a vírgula. Já nessa época...


----------



## Outsider

Isso não é um "f", mas uma forma antiga de "s". Veja aqui.


----------



## Tomby

WhoSoyEu said:


> uso da letra "f" no lugar de "s"


Desculpe a minha ignorância, mas não será que se trata da distinta caligrafia da letra "s"? Eu nunca ouvi falar de um uso de uma letra ou outra. Por vezes, lendo um escrito em castelhano antigo, tenho reparado que os esses eram escritos com uma grafia semelhante ao símbolo "sigma" usado actualmente no cálculo integral. Me refiro a um esse semelhante a este símbolo: ∫ 
Cumprimentos!
TT.

Em tempo: 
Óptimo o link do Outsider.


----------



## Mangato

olivinha said:


> Oi,
> *Mangato* e *TT*, esta vai para vocês: ¿cómo pronunciáis Las Rozas y Rios Rosas? _larrozas_ y _riorrosas o lasrrozas_ y _riosrrosas_.
> 
> Espera que practico Creo que la s me la como.
> Trabajé en la calle Rio(s)Rrosas de Madrid. Y con respecto a Las Rozas me ocurre lo mismo La(s) Rrozas, porque en una pronunciación fluida, si remarcamos la *s* no da tiempo a vocalizar la rr adcuadamente. Al menos a mi me ocurre.
> 
> Pero si digo, p. ej, _las rozas al pasar_ en este caso sí que se pronuncia la s co toda nitidez diferenciándose claramente con _la rozas al pasar._
> 
> Isto do roçamento é um grave problema


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Outsider said:


> Isso não é um "f", mas uma forma antiga de "s". Veja aqui.



Poderia ser, mas veja que a letra "s" já existia com a grafia atual e convivia em conjunto com o "f" na "função de s".


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

WhoSoyEu said:


> Eu tive um colega brasileiro que não conseguia falar (em espanhol) um nome bem simples: Jorge.


¡A mí me lo vas a decir! El _pessoal _carioca siempre me dice "Joge". Si no, "Jorrrrrgee".  Pero comprendo perfectamente la dificultad que esta combinación castellana de letras puede representar. 

(Dica: aí têm de pronunciar a “r” igual que em “praia”. )

Abraços.

Jorge Longe. (Com pronuncia lusa)


----------



## olivinha

Giorgio Lontano said:


> ¡A mí me lo vas a decir! El _pessoal _carioca siempre me dice "Joge". Si no, "Jorrrrrgee".  Pero comprendo perfectamente la dificultad que esta combinación castellana de letras puede representar.
> (Dica: aí têm de pronunciar a “r” igual que em “praia”. )
> Jorge Longe. (Com pronuncia lusa)


_Dica: aí têm de pronunciar a “r” igual que em “praia”._ 
¿Estas seguro, Jorrrrrrgeee? La "r" en _Jorge_ suena como doble r, ¿no?

Tuve un profesor que se llamaba Jorge Javier Rangel. ¡Vaya pesadilla para pronunciar! Intentaba esquibar un poco las dificultades sustituyendo el primer nombre por profesor.
*Recto a los lusófonos* D): decid _Jorge Javier Rangel._

Me encantaba la manera que los estadunidenses decían _Professor Rangel_ (pregúntenselo a Forero); en inglés (y, por cierto, en portugués también) _Rangel_ suena completamente distinto.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

olivinha said:


> Me encantaba la manera que los estadunidenses decían _Professor Rangel_ (pregúntenselo a Forero); en inglés (y, por cierto, en portugués también) _Rangel_ suena completamente distinto.


 
Y qué tal la pronuncia americana para la ciudad de ALBUQUERQUE? Suena algo así como EULBIQUIURQUI...


----------



## Vanda

Ahem, não vamos discutir pronúncia do inglês no fórum Português/Espanhol.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Aham... sorry, I mean, desculpe...


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

olivinha said:


> _Dica: aí têm de pronunciar a “r” igual que em “praia”._
> ¿Estas seguro, Jorrrrrrgeee? La "r" en _Jorge_ suena como doble r, ¿no?


 
É um termo meio, acho eu. Mas para mim soa melhor a pronuncia suave que uma “rr” exagerada.

Abraços.

Jorge Lejano (Agora sim com pronúncia castelhana).


----------



## Outsider

Mais uma discussão anterior: How to pronounce the "R" and "J" in Spanish? Nem tinha dado por esta!


----------

